# 40 gallon tank (can I add more fish?)



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a 40 gallon tank up and running, It has:

2 Angelfish
2 Discus
2 Corydoras (The bottom feeder things) 
6 Tiger barbs 
1 Blue ram
1 Rainbow shark, or Red finned shark (people call them different things)

Should I remove some fish? :fish:
or
Add more fish? :fish:

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

the mix of fish you have does not work.... discus do not mix with rainbow sharks, or tiger barbs. nor do angels. and you should not be doing discus unless you have a good grasp on the hobby IMO.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

My tiger barbs dont bother my dicus, and my angel fish are actually very friendly with my discus, they always follow each other, and never fight.
As for the rainbow shark, i think i should remove him since he has been bothering the other fish. Thanks


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

If you have the money to 'experiment' with discus go for it. If you want to protect them, then keeping them with nippy barbs and a shark is probably not the brightest idea.

You could definitely add some fish to that tank, it's far from being full. However, it would be best to start by separating some of the fish first. I'd suggest that you put the tigers and shark in a different tank, then get some very peaceful fish to mix it up with the discus. Maybe some sort of tetra...


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Im thinking of moving the shark into my 10 gallon, and try to keep the barbs here, my dad loves them. If the barbs start to nip the fins of the discus or angels i'll remove them. 

One of my dicus cost 250 TBH (7.5 USD) and the other cost 80 TBH (2.4 USD)

Pretty cheap 

So i think i will experiment with them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It sounds like your angels and discus are still small. At young ages they school nicely. When they grow up, a pair will defend a territory for the duration of the breeding . Angels and discus usually aren't kept together because the angels often bully the discus and beat them to the food. Its fine to keep young ones together, but watch them closely and have a plan to "rehome" one or the other if you have issues. Its also likely the angels will grow faster.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What shape is your tank. If it is 48" long, you have a lot more swimming space than a shorter tank. I would be recommend you keep either angels or discus, not both, replace the tiger barbs with a smaller barb like gold barb or ruby and add more cories to make 6-8. And possibly a small pleco.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

31" long 
17.72" Wide
17.72 High


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Thailand, huh?

Those are pretty cheap discus. They sell for around $75 a piece here in the states for the less interesting and less rare kinds, usually.

A ten gallon tank is way too small for a red tailed black shark.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

fishboy689 said:


> My tiger barbs dont bother my dicus, and my angel fish are actually very friendly with my discus, they always follow each other, and never fight.
> As for the rainbow shark, i think i should remove him since he has been bothering the other fish. Thanks


I would remove the discus and the angels out asap. Discus require their own tank and need more than a 40 gal. The angles also need a larger tank. Barbs are extreme fin nippers and will tear those angels up.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

31" long is pretty short. Its a nice high tank its ok for 1 angel or a pair that are getting along nicely. But if they don't get along, there is really no where to go if one gets aggressive or the barbs get nippy. And there isn't a long of room for swimming for schooling fish like the tiger barbs. Watch these fish, sooner or later you will see some action and have to rethink your stocking.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

and the fact that discus have different water needs that the other fish you have.... discus really need warmer water than the other fish enjoy...quite a bit warmer.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

FishHead said:


> I would remove the discus and the angels out asap. Discus require their own tank and need more than a 40 gal. The angles also need a larger tank. Barbs are extreme fin nippers and will tear those angels up.


Discus can be in tanks of 40 gallon. 30 gallon's is Minimun.

http://www.fishlore.com/Profiles-Discus.htm

Pairs may need larger...


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

GoodMike said:


> and the fact that discus have different water needs that the other fish you have.... discus really need warmer water than the other fish enjoy...quite a bit warmer.


Dont worry my fish tank is 87.8 Faren without a heater, and the temperature is very stable. Doesnt change much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

so then your tank isnt suitable for the other fish lmao...


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

GoodMike said:


> so then your tank isnt suitable for the other fish lmao...


Which fish need a colder temperature?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

tiger barbs...cories...rainbowshark....


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

ok, i'll work on moving them..

what fish could I move in with my dicus that can live in warm water?

Anything else besides tetras?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

fishboy689 said:


> Discus can be in tanks of 40 gallon. 30 gallon's is Minimun.
> 
> http://www.fishlore.com/Profiles-Discus.htm
> 
> Pairs may need larger...


Discus get large. A 40 IMO is still too small. A normal 48" long tank, which is a 55 gallon, would be more sufficient. This is just my opinion, but I would keep them in nothing smaller than a 55


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok...

Im going to remove the barbs and the rainbow shark, And get some nice tetras instead. Will this work?


----------

